# breeding ages?



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

is 8 yrs old too old to breed for a female?
or is that considered senior years for tiels?
thanx all


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I found a thread that might help you.( someone asking the same thing basically)
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14737


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

good to know 
thanks for the link


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

it was just i have a soon to be 8yr old female who is paired with a 5 mth old so by the time he is ready to mate she will be 9yrs

is that too old?


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats a good question and what is the prime age for cockatiels to breed?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No its not...as long as she's still able to produce eggs is fine. Some go for 12yrs or more, it all depends on the bird. You'll never know until you try her out right?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

whats the best age time to breed tiels at? 
this was a question asked earlier by someone else...
males are 12mths and older
females 15-18mths and older
but whats the best ages?
thanks Roxy for your earlier answer on a 9 yr old mating


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No problem...best time is around a year...more experience they're older and not just babies. Their bodies are capable to breed at 9 months, but I let Baby breed at 11 months and he didn't a thing to help Cinnamon out although he was real good at the mating part. I would think the older they are the better because they're more mature.


----------

